# How to enlarge Template



## tigerhellmaker (Sep 13, 2009)

Hi .
I have some templates and I need make enlarge it.

On picture :
First is base template with sample shape.
>Now I need make template for shape fit exactly in mother template (like intarsia) 
> Next I must make template for bigger shape

What I Have :
http://www.toolstation.com/shop/Pow...r+Bits/Router+Bit+Set+12+12/d80/sd2579/p46437
http://www.silverlinetools.com/assets/images/products/webbig/245122.jpg Bush sizes: 5/18", 3/8", 7/16", 1/2", 5/8", 51/64", 3/4"
1/2" Template Profile Cutter


----------



## Gene Howe (Jul 10, 2007)

You need an inlay kit. Here is one. 
You can do it with your guide set but the inly kit makes it a real no brainer.

MLCS router inlay set


----------



## tigerhellmaker (Sep 13, 2009)

I have inlay kit 
But inlay work is different.

Template is bigger than shape and you use 2 types of bushing guide.

I have template for copy 1:1 ....

Maybe I describe what I want to do.
I have CMT bowl and tray set but i don't have band-saw.
So I want make template for cutting outside bowls.

Make something that is easy for round shaped bowl. 
Cut small circle in mdf fit exactly to whole in bowl








Cut bigger circle diameter = bowl outside diameter.
Glue circle together and have template for cutting bowl using 1/2" Template Profile Cutter

But if You want make something that http://www.woodcraft.com/Images/products/149502_003.jpg ...


----------



## BigJimAK (Mar 13, 2009)

Dominick,

If you use a bearing-guided rabbit bit and run the bearing against the template, you'll get a new, larger template with an offset. You'll still need to clean up the corners, which will be cut with the radius of the rabbit bit.


----------



## Gene Howe (Jul 10, 2007)

Dominick,
Sorry for the misdirection. Now I understand. 
Jim has the answer.


----------



## tigerhellmaker (Sep 13, 2009)

That was so simple -_- .


----------



## BigJimAK (Mar 13, 2009)

That's part of what makes this forum so helpful, Dominick... The answers are usually painfully obvious, once we see them. I usually think of some complex way to accomplish something but, when I ask here, somebody shows me a painfully simple way to accomplish it!


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Dominik

In order to do what you want you will need to make a new template that will let you cut out the inside and the outside with one template..

Put the CMT Quarter with Center hole, CMT# TMP-011 on some blank 1/4" or 1/2" thick stock, cut out the two holes in the template, this will become the new template,remove the fac.template ( TMP-011 ) and put it back in the box,, now take out you trim router that has a off guide fixture , ( most look like the one below and come with just about all trim routers) now pop in a good 1/4" router bit and go around the inside of the holes you just cut out...this will make one template to do both jobs with one template..

In the video below you will see him set the roller guide to one side ,it's the one with the roller guide on it,,,and can be used in 2 ways,,under the router or on the out side edge of the router motor..
Marvel 40 Feature Demo: Trim Base

If by chance you don't have a trim router you can make your fixture like the one below that will do the same job, for your Dremel or to fit on the base of your router base plate
Just need a guide pin and the off set you want to use..


http://www.woodcraft.com/Product/20...emplate-Kit-CMT-BTS-001.aspx?refcode=05INFROO

The band saw way below 
http://www.rockler.com/tech/RTD10000555AA.pdf

Note in the MLCS kit they put in a slot in the template to let you use the same template to cut the out side of the bowl,the template is use like a cir.cutting jig in small way, you can do it the same way on your shop made template to give the template more mass, a little tricky making the template but it can be done ..but it needs a 1/8" off set center pin to run on, for the round bowl type 

Bowl and Tray Template Kit

2" Sanding Kits for Drill Press Table
https://www.mlcswoodworking.com/shopsite_sc/store/html/smarthtml/pages/drillpress.html

=========


----------



## levon (Sep 14, 2008)

BigJimAK said:


> That's part of what makes this forum so helpful, Dominick... The answers are usually painfully obvious, once we see them. I usually think of some complex way to accomplish something but, when I ask here, somebody shows me a painfully simple way to accomplish it!


i agree Jim, i try to make the answer more complicated than it is, then i see a post like Bob J submitted and see what is obvious.


----------



## Watersports (Jun 5, 2010)

Hello Dominik,
I'm probably to late to help this time but maybe this will help in the future. Install a larger bearing on your cutter. This is the method I use when enlarging raised panels to fit inside the mortise cut of the stiles and rails for cabinet doors. If you have trouble finding the right size bearing try Electrictool.com This is where I get mine.


----------

